# Recommendation for Local Groomer



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Can anyone here who is from Long Island recommend a good "mobile" groomer?


----------



## sophiethehavanese (Jan 24, 2014)

I am from Long Island as well. I do not know any mobile groomers but I could recommend a regular groomer which is Style A Dog in Massapequa. They do Sophie's hair and it's always a fantastic job.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks. We wound up finding a mobile groomer in our area from a neighbor. 
She does a good job and Colbie likes her.


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Can you please give me the name of the mobile groomer. Am also looking for one.

Thanks 
Rita and Kobe


----------

